# Global rally photo event - would there be interest



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just had an excellent weekend here at the MHF Photo weekend. It was all part of the scott kelby worldwide photowalk. 16000 groups all around the world walked approx 1 mile together taking photographs.

It was interesting, when we looked at the photographs taken by our group how everyone had sen different things and how they had interpreted them.

Jen has asked me to organise a photo event for the Global Rally. The idea is for us all to take photographs throughout Saturday and then for each member participating to put forward 2 or 3 shots and for us to have a digital projection show of them all in the MHF marque saturday evening. We could have a comp for the best shot etc.

Would this be popular and would people participate. Post and tell us

stew


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Excellent idea  we'll have a go


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stew,

It sounds great fun! 

Although we do not possess any photographic creative talents, we would be more than happy to give it a shot (excuse the pun!) 

Sue


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Being a novice would you need to save it in the camera's memory card ?
Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Stew its Sunday evening not Saturday :roll: 


Jacquie


----------

